# Where to purchase large 500 lb. quantities  of M&P whole



## Carolyn (Apr 28, 2010)

Any suggestions?  I would like to order directly from the manufacturer.  Any ideas who to contact?


----------



## Deda (Apr 28, 2010)

http://www.sficcorp.com/
The minimum is around 250, so I'm sure they can help you with 500.


----------



## bodybym (Apr 29, 2010)

You should go with SFIC - it's the base that several suppliers that are on the web buy from - I buy directly from them and they are great. VERY high quality and great customer service.


----------

